# Pilot Light Won't Stay on When Turned to "ON"



## cowdog (Oct 25, 2015)

Starting up after summer. Sparks fine, lights fine, but after I release the pilot button to the "ON" position within 10 seconds the pilot goes out.

I have a Vermont Castings Vent Free Model UVS27R Propane Stove/Heater about 10-12 years old.

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 27, 2015)

Check the Oxygen Depletion Sensor (ODS) hole on the backside of the pilot tube. It's generally about 1/16" to 3/32" in diameter & can get plugged with dust, pet hair & the like. Blow it out with a can of compressed air (WEAR SAFETY GLASSES!).
Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Tech Guru (Oct 27, 2015)

I smell a Honeywell VS8421D valve issue.  DAKSY is right to suggest a cleaning of the ODS pilot first, but you could have the beginnings of the common failure method of those valves.  Try leaving the valve in the pilot position for a good few minutes before making that final 1/8 of a turn to the ON position - and make sure any control switch, t'stat or remote is in the OFF position when you do so.

Beyond that, you may have an issue with the valve, which is no longer made.  Depending on the serial, VC could have a new engine kit (burner tray) assembly available.  That can be pricey, but it does replace all the working components (burner, valve, pilot).


----------



## cowdog (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you Daksy and Tech Guru. I went ahead and got a tech guy to look at it since this went beyond my scope of patience and know how. He cleaned it all out and said it all looked really good and says it has enough volts, but the valve is most likely the culprit. He will let me know further what cost and replacement will be. Since its a Vermont Castings it is probably worth the money to fix? We'll see because he said the value might be spendy. On it goes.


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 28, 2015)

https://customer.honeywell.com/resources/techlit/TechLitDocuments/69-0000s/69-1219.pdf

the last page shows the necessary valve tests to determine a faulty valve.
i wonder if your tech is guessing, or if he ran all the valve tests??

honeywell no longer makes this valve, so yes a replacement, or upgrade to SIT,dexen,robertshaw valve will be expensive!


----------



## cowdog (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes Heatsource I am pretty sure he did those tests. Thank you. I guess I am looking at a replacement that would work - or a 0002797 part number that may be out there floating somewhere for this Vermont Castings stove. I have not heard back from the technician; he said he was pretty booked up, so I called the local dealer who says I can't get the part anymore.

I bought this stove for $400 (they wanted $650). it was not installed > it was stored but looked in great shape. They sold it off because their home was being foreclosed and they were stripping for money. I took the chance figuring at that price even if it needed a burner I'd probably have $800 invested thereabouts. I even called the local store which told me the part could be ordered so that was why I went ahead and bought the stove.

So, now what are my options? Does anyone have an opinion on this? If you know of a part that WILL work please supply a number?

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Tech Guru (Nov 2, 2015)

Have you got the stove's serial number?  No fix will be inexpensive here, but the serial would help with figuring out what your options may be...


----------



## cowdog (Nov 2, 2015)

*GUESS WHAT??? I got it WORKING *- Yes, that is right! Since all the tech guys here are swamped I resorted to educating myself and read everything much to my chagrin....but it paid off. One simple line in a manual said if I had a thermostat connected to the unit it should be in the *ON POSITION* to hold the pilot light on. And this was the case. It started right up.

Tech Guru thanks for all your info, but for the next customer you might want to revise your advice on this: Thermostat to the ON position > not OFF.

Thanks everyone for chiming in! So happy > one less thing to do.


----------

